# My 2007 Speed Goat!



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

It scored 73 2/8 shot in wyoming!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You sure got it back quick. My Txdmst takes about a year to do anything.

Nice goat.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah i got prettylucky, the seaon opened oct 1st, i so i drove back to good ole nd and got it to my taxedermist by oct 3rd and he doesn't do a lot of birds only big game and deer season what still over a month away so he wasn't that busy, i think i got it back in eary january!!
Im happy with iy hope to get a better one next year.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Not nearlly as impressive as yours, but here's my 07 goat.


----------

